# Problem mit razer deathadder



## BlackAuron (22. Oktober 2007)

mahlzeit


Ich hab die das PC-Games-ABO eine Razer Deathadder bekommen.

Am Anfang hat die Deathadder noch ordentlich funktioniert.

Nach ca. 5 Minuten hat der Cursor angefangen zu spinnen, hat sich aber auch gleich gelegt. Kurz danach konnte ich gar nichts mehr machen, weder klicken, noch den Cursor verschieben 

Nach einem Reboot ging die Deathadder wieder ... für ca. 2 minuten. Danach hat sie statt Linksklick immer Rechtsklick gemacht, Rechtsklick ging garnicht mehr. Kurz danach wieder Totalausfall. Wenn ich die Maus kurz rausgezogen und wieder reingesteckt hab, ging so für ca 2 Sekunden, dann wieder einen Totalausfall.

Nach einem erneutem Reboot ging die Maus immernoch nicht ... Ich hab mich dann mit der Tastatur durch die Systemsteuerung gewühlt. Ein kurzer Stupser zwischendurch an die Razer - siehe da, sie geht wieder ... für ca 10 Sekunden -.-

im moment sieht es so aus,dass sie gar nicht mehr geht 



Ich hab den Treiber schon x-mal neu installiert, Firmware-update bekomm ich auch nicht hin (OK KLICKEN geht ja nicht, mit der Returntaste wird das Programm nur beendet)


In der Systemsteuerung wurde die Deathadder nur also HIS-Gerät (oder so ähnlich) angezeigt. Das Scrollrad leuchtet zwar, aber das Razerlogo nicht (mehr, ging schon mal).





Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen 

MFG, BlackAuron


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Oktober 2007)

Da schau als erstes im Gerätemanager nach bei USB-Controller. Da die USB Root hubs der Reihe nach durchsuchen, bis du denjenigen mit der Maus findest. Dort siehst du, wieviel Strom die zieht. Wenn da 100mA stehen, ist zumindest da der Fehler nicht. Wenn die Maus dann spinnt, verändert sich da die Energieaufname, eventuell auf 0mA / kein Gerät angeschlossen?

Falls letzteres, hat deine Maus nen Kabelbruch. Bei meiner Razer Diamondback hats geholfen, das Kabel in die Maus reinzufalten - da ging sse wieder.


----------



## BlackAuron (22. Oktober 2007)

Also da das scrollrad leuchtet, würde ich mal spontan sagen, dass die Maus genug Spannung bekommt.

Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, die Razer wird als "HID-konforme Maus" erkannt.
Aber als Treiber wird das angezeigt:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, steht da irgend so ein Standarttreiber von Windoof, obwohl der Razertreiber (rechtsunten) installiert ist.


Hab jetzt mal beide Mäuse reingesteckt, maybe kann ich wenigstens so die Firmware updaten.


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Oktober 2007)

Schau nochmal unten bei USB Controller. Da mal die USB-Root-Hubs checken, dort kann man die Leistungsaufnahme des Gerätes sehen.

Denn wenn irgendwas leuchtet, kann dabei die Stromstärke zu gering sein, um noch den anderen Teil der Beleuchtung zu versorgen.


----------



## BlackAuron (22. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oder , jenachdem


Ich tippe ja mal, dass windoof mit den Treibern nicht zurecht kommt 
: Hab eben mit einem Kumpel gequatscht, der bringt mir morgen einen UBS-PS/2-adapter mit ... maybe gehts ja damit


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Oktober 2007)

Das ist dort:  einzuordnen.  Bleibt das auch so, wenn die Beleuchtung ausgeht/Maus nicht mehr funzt?


----------



## BlackAuron (22. Oktober 2007)

Die Razer funst im moment gar nicht, aber das Scrollrad leuchtet (zum 3. mal jetzt  ), nur das Logo geht nicht. Wird aber trotzdem 100 mA angezeigt.
Also sie wird schon IRGENDWIE erkannt ...


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Oktober 2007)

Dann tippe ich mal eher auf nen Kabelbruch. Schau da mal in der Maus nach, eventuell ist da ne Kalte ötstelle bzw. die LED ist durch.


----------



## Mindmachine (22. Oktober 2007)

Eventuell mal an einem anderen Rechner ausprobieren um dein BS auszuschließen, vielleicht stören ja noch Treiberreste der Vorgängermaus ?


----------



## BlackAuron (22. Oktober 2007)

@Marbus16: du immer mit deinem Kabelbruch

Meine alte Maus braucht keinen Treiber, ganz einfach plug and play im PS/2-Anschluss. Wenn das morgen mit dem Adapter nicht funst werde ich die Maus gleich mal an einem Kumpel weiterreichen, der die dann bei seinem Rechner testen kann.


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Oktober 2007)

Ok, willst meine Lösungsvorschläge nicht hören? :mad:

Bei Razer gibts numa öfters Probleme mit dem dünnen Kabelchen. Habe leider selber Erfahrungen damit machen müssen.

Aber dir soll ja nicht geholfen werden.


----------



## Klutten (23. Oktober 2007)

Deine Maus ist ja noch recht jung. Da du an deinem Rechner nicht wirklich zu einer Problemlösung kommst, solltest du die Maus mal an einem anderen Rechner, oder aber bei einem Freund testen. Wenn du dort keine Besserung feststellen kannst, kümmer dich um die Garantieabwicklung. Für mich hört sich das Alles nach Defekt an. Vielleicht hat das Eprom einen Schaden ...oder sonst etwas.


----------



## BlackAuron (23. Oktober 2007)

@Marbus16: Ich bin dir ja sehr dankbar für deine Lösungsvorschläge, aber da wir ja schon festgestellt haben, dass die Maus 100 mA zieht, und obendrein noch das Scrollrad leuchtet, würde ich sagen, dass es sich nicht um einen Kabelbruch handelt. (längster Satz ever)
Ausserdem wird die Maus auch im Razertreiber erkannt. Wenn ich sie rausziehe meckert der Treiber, dass die Maus nicht gefunden wird, wenn ich sie wieder rein stecke, sagt der Treiber nichts.


Auserdem hat die Razer ja schonmal funktioniert, dass wieder nicht und dann wieder doch O_o. Ich werde das heute nachmitag mal mit dem Adapter probieren, falls das nicht geht, teste ich die beim Kumpel, dann sehen wir weiter.


PS.: wie siehst denn mit der Garantie aus? Die Maus war ja beim ABO dabei.



MFG


----------



## ED101 (23. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hatte identische Phänomene bei meiner Razor Diamondback (ich glaub die wars). Es wurde immer schlimmer bis sie auf einmal nicht mehr ging.


----------



## BlackAuron (23. Oktober 2007)

> Also ich hatte identische Phänomene bei meiner Razor Diamondback (ich glaub die wars). Es wurde immer schlimmer bis sie auf einmal nicht mehr ging.


Na das hat mir ja jetzt geholfen 
Was hast du mit der Maus angestellt? Zurückgeschickt?


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Oktober 2007)

Bei meiner Razer hatte ich die gleichen Smpthome. Kabel reingefaltet, funzt einwandfrei. Bei mir hat dann tw. das Scrollrad auch nicht geleuchtet, aber die LED für den Sensor.

Aber egal *nixmehrsagweilichjakeineahnunghab*


----------



## BlackAuron (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass du keine Ahnung hast ... ach man, wenns dich glücklich macht, versuch ich das auch mal.



: Also, habs getestet (kabel so wieder zusammengewickelt wie bei der Lieferung) und immernoch der selbe Mist wie vorher 
Scrollrad leuchtet (Sensor-LED übrigens auch  ). Das mit dem USB-PS/2-Adapter hat auch nicht gefunst ...

Ein Kumpel, der die Razer Copperhead hat, meinte, dass es bei him bei den Treibern auch nicht anders aussieht, also scheint da auch alles normal zu sein. Langsam denk ich doch , dass es sich um einen Kabelbruch handelt (auch wenn ich das nicht wirklich glauben kann) oder die interne Hardware irgendwie defekt ist. >.<


----------



## ED101 (23. Oktober 2007)

Sorry BlackAuron, mit deiner Art gewinnst du keine Blumentopf. Auf gut Deutsch sie war im A... und nein ich hab sie nicht reklamiert weil sie zu alt war.


----------



## BlackAuron (24. Oktober 2007)

OK, beim Kumpel funst sie auch nicht. Ich mal eine Mail an PGC schreiben.

Vielen dank an alle die mir helfen wollten


MFG, BlackAuron


----------



## Roflschrauber (2. September 2013)

Also hi erstmal, ich hatte bis gestern selbst noch das Doppelklicksyndrom bei meiner Deathadder. Bei mir lag es an dem verschlissenen Schalter, das Problem habe ich simpel wie einfach behoben in dem ich diesen Schalter gegen den einer alten Maus ausgetauscht habe. Sprich rausgelötet und den "neuen" wieder dran gelötet funktioniert wie am ersten Tag. Hoffe es hilft weiter


----------

